# NAD: Divided by 13 - EDT13/29



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Picked up my new-to-me Divided by 13 EDT 13/29 combo yesterday.

Built in November 2008 and still looks brand spankin' new. Silver/egg shell color combination is pretty slick and goes well with the age cream grill cloth. 

I'll take some quality pics later, but it looks like a /13 combo !

Specs wise it has current production tubes, but GLs that are currently in it sound fantastic with both of my main guitars (CS Deluxe Strat and Suhr CC); having tried it with an HB-equipped guitar yet for lack of time, but I'm sure it'll scream and sing just as nicely.

Reverb is lush and full. One knob setting however, but that's fine by me.

Volume, Bass, Treble tone stack is. One channel, low and hi input.

There is a perceived loudness difference between the AB and A mode (29 and 13w respectively) and the amp plays and responds the same (which is a very good thing), but for those interested in /13 amps I think its important to understand that power output and perceived sound is quite different. A 13W this camp will keep up with a full band w/o a problem.

The headroom available on this amp (in both modes) with single coils guitars like the one I have (and moreover, with lower output pickups) is exactly what I was hoping it to be. It sounds super rich, creamy, the bass blooms but doesn't drone your ears, the highs are crystal clear without any signs of shrills or piercing. 

The cab is larger than most and pairing the cab material (solid birch) and the Vintage 30 is the way to go. I'm sure it would sound great as well with say a Gold, an Heritage Greenback UK, etc but for now, the Vintage 30 is in there to stay. It's well broken in so there's no point of pulling it out.

Pedal wise it takes em as expected - like a champ. Tim, KoT, Empress Delay, Empress Fuzz.

I've owned some really good amps in the past - 74' Twin, 69 Deluxe Reverb, Dr.Z Maz 18r / EZG / Galaxie, Swart AST Pro and this amp tops them all by a good margin, and no, it's not just the honeymoon NAD phase speaking!

If you have the opportunity to try them out - don't pass on it!

Cheers
B


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Cool.
Congrats, happy NAD!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It's shocking how much better these amps sound in a shoot-out. Mine hasn't lost to date. They are beautiful things. Congrats.


And just thought you should know - the honeymoon never ends, so buy a pick made of cialis (I think you can get them at noise supply


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

adcandour said:


> It's shocking how much better these amps sound in a shoot-out. Mine hasn't lost to date. They are beautiful things. Congrats.
> 
> 
> And just thought you should know - the honeymoon never ends, so buy a pick made of cialis (I think you can get them at noise supply


Which model(s) do you have?

New they are quite expensive, but used they can be pretty accessible if one is ready to wait and not hesitate when what comes up for sale. Bonus for me was that it was a local-ish sale, so no shipping required..~50lbs it's not exactly a light weight combo.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

CSBen said:


> Which model(s) do you have?
> 
> New they are quite expensive, but used they can be pretty accessible if one is ready to wait and not hesitate when what comes up for sale. Bonus for me was that it was a local-ish sale, so no shipping required..~50lbs it's not exactly a light weight combo.


I had the CJ11 and moved it after getting the AMW 39. Both are great - I just wanted to try his stuff with an effects loop. This amp is also better for higher gain music.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

adcandour said:


> I had the CJ11 and moved it after getting the AMW 39. Both are great - I just wanted to try his stuff with an effects loop. This amp is also better for higher gain music.


Nice.

Can't go wrong with EL34 IMO.

There's a CJ11 still for sale up by Montreal and I did think about it, but I just have a thing for big-bottled American sounding amp and those KT66 (though popular in Marshall) really give the EDT circuitry a sound of its own that to me is American. Also, it has a sweet reverb, something the CJ11 doesn't have.

IF anything, a MV would be a nice feature, but it wasn't a show stopper at all.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on the amp!

You've gone through an impressive list of amps, 
to say that this tops them says a lot.

You don't see these much, none out my way, anyway.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

sulphur said:


> Congrats on the amp!
> 
> You've gone through an impressive list of amps,
> to say that this tops them says a lot.
> ...


The Twin and DR were acquired back in highschool when prices were still reasonable - they are still very much so worth it today and knowing what I know now I would have kept them.

The Dr.Zs - Lauzon Music here in Ottawa have been a dealer for them since the Doc starting up and they usually have a full complement, so access to them is (too) easy.

The Swart - bought it used a couple of years back from a member on TGP who I had dealt with before, but from the day I got it something was a little off with it. Not sure if it was UPS that had manhandled it or not, but it required complete tubes swaps, dampners & tube retainers and a Weber speaker. It sounded great after, but I still had to drop some coin into what was supposed to be a flawless amp. I ran it with 6L6s and a lower output NOS rectifier so it had tons of headroom. Why did I sell it then...guess it was a love-resentment (not hate) thing with it.

And overall, I've never really taken a financial hit on these amps except for the Maz18r which I bought new so obviously it sold at a bit of a loss, but that's how the ball rolls.

Now I'm GAS'in hard for an SG to go along with the /13 monster


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

I've had quite a bit of time with the amp lately and boy does it deliver.

The dampening switch is a really neat feature. I've never seen nor played an amp with that on it.

The V-pull for pre-amp boost is exactly what it is and works as described; thought I'd mention it as I didn't in the OP.

Will try some NOS pre- amp tubes in it and seem how it turns out, but I suspect it'll be glorious (can you tell I really like this amp with all these buzz-words?!)

Cheers
B


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

_Almost-a-year-later-update

_I still think this amp is a total tone monster. 

I've switched some pedal and now mainly use Mad Professor stomps (LGW, Golden Cello and Deep Blue Delay) and a Chicago Iron fuzz (that thing is completely nuts btw). For whatever reason it's not bonding well with my Timmy.

While speaking with Myles Rose (from http://www.guitaramplifierblueprinting.com/ ) he also had nothing but great things to say regarding the build quality and design of /13 amps, opinions that I fully agree with (duh!).

I think that on the used market (to save on the USD exchange rate, unless you like it dry and violent, on the wallet that is) you'd be hard pressed to find many amps like /13's

This amp is on my definite, _don't ever even think about selling it _list.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the update!


----------

